# Carte graphique compatible Power Mac G5 1.8 DP



## Stominette (24 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour,

Je posséde un Power Mac G5 1.8 DP et je souhaite changer sa carte graphique d'origine (carte Nvidia GeForce FX5200 Ultra (8xAGP).

J'ai appris que les cartes graphiques Ati n'exister plus et je souhaitais savoir si quelqu'un pouvait me renseigner.

Merci d'avance,

Stominette


----------



## anneee (25 Juillet 2007)

http://www.macway.com/fr/path/15/composant/55/carte/64/carte-graphique.html

la troisième carte est incompatible avec les G5 simplecoeur (mono et biprocesseurs), car équipés d'un port graphique AGP.


----------

